

One of Apple's Best Ideas Ever -- Made Worse - iProject
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/30/one-of-apples-best-ideas-ever-made-worse/?gwh=0ED3E7F87E1976E655867F4970587D1C

======
Zenst
Article raises a very fair point and I can apprecieate the frustration of how
a company like Apple could step backwards on a design issue like this. Can
almost imagine a fly landing on it and disconecting your power cord; Which
would make for a funny video on youtube if anything.

The new connector does seem to look like a iPhone/iPad/iPod )iP[hao][do][n ][e
]) dock connector from the picture, at least from a physical appearance casing
wise. Do wonder if a similiar type of connector will be used on the new iP
toys that Apple are making and if this connector is more suited to a smaller
device.

Still, be interested how this progresses and expect lots of wonderful non-duct
tape approaches. Also do wonder if this is a faulty batch of connectors that
have weak magnets due to shipping/handerling in production as we all know a
magnet that is hit does tend to lose its strength and in that if this is the
case. Time will tell.

